# Gold for GB Dressage Team



## partypremier (7 August 2012)

First ever Olympic medal for GB in dressage & it's GOLD.
Well Done to all the team & their supporters.

Icing on the cake would be for Skelly to win individual SJ & I think Carl to win individual dressage.
Both amazing ambassadors for their sports.

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sarahann1 (7 August 2012)

<sob>...Blimin *brilliant*!!!!


----------



## tasel (7 August 2012)

Just read this. Brilliant. Gold in SJ & dressage...


----------



## Maesfen (7 August 2012)

So proud of all our teams but this has to be the icing on the cake.


----------



## camilla4 (7 August 2012)

My money is on Charlotte for the Individual Gold!!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 August 2012)

I wondered if it could ever happen, for years and years Britain was towards the bottom of dressage, I think Wily Trout had the best record.

To think that UK dressage has gone above Germany and the Netherlands - so well done guys.  And thanks to the owners and the trainers and the grooms and all the support team.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (7 August 2012)

Didn't get to watch it on the TV today but heard about it on the drive home!!! Amazing!!


----------



## Azmar (7 August 2012)

Watched it all. So amazed and vv proud. It's been so long coming, and boy did they deserve it. WOW


----------



## attheponies (7 August 2012)

Took the day off work to watch - absolutely fantastic! Well done again to horses, riders, grooms and all involved - what an achievement.


----------



## Queenbee (7 August 2012)

I have watched it all, today I was at the horse sales in newton abbott, and was so transfixed that I put the bbc olympics app on on my phone when I was driving home so I could listen to the commentary, pulled over for carls test at truro starbucks to watch, got road rage stuck behind a couple of tractors trying to make it back for lauras test, parked up 1 mile from home to to watch that, then bolted in the door to watch charlotte  addicted much?!

Flipping amazing, so well done to all our horse and riders, but my god we have creamed them in the dressage


----------

